# Wow, it finally happened again..



## coastalconn (Jul 1, 2014)

Almost 2 years later I got one to fly right at me!  comments welcome...

1


Osprey incoming July 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2


Osprey incoming July 1 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3


Osprey incoming July 1 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4


Osprey incoming July 1 5 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


Osprey Incoming July 1 4 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

6  just missed focus and 1/1250th probably wasn't fast enough at this distance..


Osprey incoming July 1 6 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

7 all I could get in the frame...


Osprey incoming July 1 7 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 1, 2014)

I hate you





These are aaaaaaaaa-mazing


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 1, 2014)

The fish seems to be frowning. Nice job.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 1, 2014)

I frown to with a Talon stuck in my head.Excellent as always.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 1, 2014)

Like I said, I'm amazed again


----------



## baturn (Jul 1, 2014)

All are awesome, but #1 is the awesomest.


----------



## Ralest42 (Jul 1, 2014)

Love your shots, really like #6.

#7 almost makes you want to feel bad for the fish!


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 1, 2014)

Congrats Kris ! Well done Sir !


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 1, 2014)

Great sequence, and we can all see just why the fish shat himself.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jul 1, 2014)

killer series (pun intended)


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 1, 2014)

Amazing work!!


----------



## pjaye (Jul 1, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 1, 2014)

Great set really like the first one


----------



## jaomul (Jul 1, 2014)

You have great skill


----------



## Mandolin (Jul 1, 2014)

Amazing...I'm lucky to get that kind of sharpness photographing a statue


----------



## paigew (Jul 1, 2014)

awesome!!!


----------



## Eclectix (Jul 1, 2014)

Truly excellent


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thumbs up


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 1, 2014)

Ehh, meh.











I kid.  Not only are these awesome, they're holy **** awesome.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 1, 2014)

And another advantage of being a member at TPF.. I only get to see one of them on your FB page, and here I get the entire series. 
Man you're something else entirely! :hail:


----------



## Aedai (Jul 1, 2014)

All I can say is... WWWOOOWWW


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

Was it like, "Deja vu, all over again!" or something like that????


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 1, 2014)

What everyone had already said......awesome as always, Kristofer!


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words!  I'll never get sick of an Osprey zooming at me with a fish!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 1, 2014)

Phenominal!! I am awestruck.


----------



## Civchic (Jul 2, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he said!  

Just phenomenal.


----------



## IceCanAm (Jul 2, 2014)

Great shots K.  Congrats.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jul 2, 2014)

2&3, Love them. Great shots


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 3, 2014)

Kris, I didn't think it was possible, but you keep outdoing yourself :hail:.  This is a great sequence and I must say you have come a very long way since you started posting in this forum .  I always look forward to seeing your latest post.

WesternGuy


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 3, 2014)

Sweetness Man.  #1is badasssss.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

